# KPatience slow on Kde5.



## Leveret (Mar 15, 2019)

Kpatience is unnaturally slow on Kde5. Sometimes it even freezes completely. Can anyone tell me if this is a memory


----------



## chevybeef (Mar 15, 2019)

Probably worth giving a little more detail. What's the system spec, how much memory does it have etc? Try using `top` to see what's happening.


----------



## Leveret (Mar 16, 2019)

amd64 with 8gigs. top shows that kpat is using 421M.


----------



## Vull (Mar 16, 2019)

How much CPU% does top show for `baloo_ctl`? That process badly slows down my system, so I always turn off File Search in System Settings to disable it. It seems to be the biggest of the resource hogs, but also, in Startup and Shutdown > Background Services > Startup Services, I uncheck Search Folder Updater, and about 6 other services which I don't use, and which seem to slow everything down. I have only 3GB RAM and 6GiB of swap, but after I turn off all that stuff, everything starts running much faster and more smoothly. I also get faster and smoother graphics performance out of my old intel i915 graphics device by changing Display and Monitor > Compositor > Rendering backend from OpenGL to XRender, but that could just be something specific to my particular hardware, I don't know.


----------



## chevybeef (Mar 16, 2019)

Leveret said:


> amd64 with 8gigs. top shows that kpat is using 421M.


What about your graphics setup? Do you have a graphics driver installed? Use `top` to look at the performance numbers when Kpatience stalls. This might also be useful: https://people.freebsd.org/~kris/scaling/Help_my_system_is_slow.pdf


----------



## Leveret (Mar 16, 2019)

I have a legacy ati card, xf86-video-ati-legacy driver. Switching to OpenGL 3.1 seems to help. In compositor I have scale method smooth and animation as instant. There is still a sluggishness but an improvement. I looking at the above link for more clues.


----------

